# se los agradezco / se los dije



## hfpardue

Buenos días a todos. Me he dado cuenta de que en América Latina hay un error común, según la RAE. Incluso diría que aplicar la regla de la RAE haría que una persona en América Latina suene extraño. No sé cómo llamar el error, así que les daré algunos ejemplos.

La gente en América Latina: 
Se los agradezco. (El contexto: Una persona está dándoles las gracias a más de una persona.)
Dado el mismo contexto, creo que sonaría mal en Latino America decir "Se lo agradezco" ya que la persona está hablando con más de una persona.

La RAE y España:
Se lo agradezco. (El mismo contexto del primer ejemplo.)

La gente en América Latina:
Se los dije. I told them.

La RAE y España:
Se lo dije (a ellos). I told them. I'm not saying they told them a bunch of things. I'm just saying they told them something in general.

En América Latina _Se lo dije a ellos_ sonaría fatal.

Sé que según la RAE _se _se refiere a las personas y lo a la cosa, pero parece que aquí en Latinoamérica_ lo_ debe ser _los_ cuando hay más de una persona, por alguna razón que no entiendo. ¿Alguien más se ha fijado en esto?


----------



## lazarus1907

¿América Latina? ¿Te refieres a la parte de América que habla un idioma que viene del latín? ¿Un idioma como el portugués en Brasil? ¿Y qué pasa con otras colonias donde hablan francés?

Ese "se los" es relativamente común en México y otras zonas, pero muy raro en otras regiones más al sur. En la literatura mexicana esto no aparece apenas, y la Real academia reconoce que esto se da en algunos países, aunque no lo recomienda. ¿Qué pretendes demostrar? ¿Que se usa?


----------



## hfpardue

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿América Latina? ¿Te refieres a la parte de América que habla un idioma que viene del latín? ¿Un idioma como el portugués en Brasil? ¿Y qué pasa con otras colonias donde hablan francés?
> 
> Ese "se los" es relativamente común en México y otras zonas, pero muy raro en otras regiones más al sur. En la literatura mexicana esto no aparece apenas, y la Real academia reconoce que esto se da en algunos países, aunque no lo recomienda. ¿Qué pretendes demostrar? ¿Que se usa?


 
Cuando digo América Latina, me refiero a América Central, América del Norte y América del Sur donde el idioma oficial es español. No estoy hablando del español que se habla en Brasil y los otros países en que el español no es el idioma oficial. La próxima vez usaré el término Hispanoamérica para que nadie piense que estoy hablando de Brasil.

Lazarus, pretendo demostrar que "Se los agradezco" y "Se los dije" se usa en Hispanoamérica en vez de "Se lo agradezco" y "Se lo dije" cuando estás hablando con más de una persona y no entiendo por qué.

Chile está en el sur y ese "se los" es muy común.  Sería bastante raro decir "Se lo agradezco." cuando estás hablando con dos personas.


----------



## jazyk

Tal vez a algunas personas les parezca que ese _los_ se usa para referirse a varios interlocutores y el _lo_ se refiere a una persona. 

Se lo agradezco (hablando a un hombre).
Se la agradezco (hablando a una mujer).
Se los agradezco (hablando a varias personas).

Pero claro que normativamente están mal estos ejemplos y debería decirse:

Se lo agradezco (hablando a/de uno o a/de varios hombres, a/de una o a/de varias mujeres), ya que lo es la cosa que se agradece y se es una forma que asume el pronombre de objeto indirecto le o les delante de los pronombres lo, la, los y las.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Lazarus1907, hasta donde yo tengo entendido el francés es una lengua romance, así como lo son el portugués, el italiano, el rumano y el español... idiomas que provienen del latín. Sin embargo en esta parte del mundo "América Latina" se utiliza con frecuencia para referirse a los países que hablan español. Un "latino" o un "hispano" usualmente se refiere a una persona que habla español...

Sobre la preocupación/comentario de Hfpardue, yo soy de Puerto Rico y entiendo su punto - peco de usar el "los" como en sus ejemplos de hecho recién otro forero me informó que según la RAE se dice _"hacer saber"_ [lo cual me suena muy extraño] y no _"dejar saber",_ es frustrante cuando te enteras que las frases que has usado toda tu vida en tu país natal no están aprobadas por la RAE... pero bueno talvez deberíamos seguir el ejemplo de los estadounidenses que ignoran las reglas del inglés pautadas por Inglaterra, talvez es hora de tener la Real Academia Latinoaméricana... o talvez la RAE debería considerarlo un regionalismo y añadirlo a la DRAE...


----------



## jazyk

> Un "latino" o un "hispano" usualmente se refiere a una persona que habla español...


Bueno, aquí discrepo. Tengo el portugués como lengua materna y me considero tan latino como vos.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Jazyk, por eso dije "_usualmente_" lo cual te incluye, si hubiese dicho "_solamente_" te hubiese excluido ;-) personalmente yo me considero "puertorriqueña", "boricua" no necesariamente "hispana" o "latina" pues usualmente donde vivo esos términos tienden a usarsarlos de manera despectiva.


----------



## hfpardue

Para evitar problemas, usemos Hispanoamérica. Entiendo que América Latina es un término vago.

1SPTranslator, has sacado a relucir una idea interesante. Te consideras puertorriqueña lo cual tiene sentido ya que naciste (supongo) en la isla de Puerto Rico. ¿Por qué no te consideras "estadounidense" ya que técnicamente eres una ciudadana de Estados Unidos? Entiendo que Puerto Rico es un territorio no incorporado de los Estados Unidos y el asunto es bien complejo. Me gustaría mucho saber tu opinión.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

hfpardue said:


> Para evitar problemas, usemos Hispanoamérica. Entiendo que América Latina es un término vago.
> 
> Te consideras puertorriqueña lo cual tiene sentido ya que naciste (supongo) en la isla de Puerto Rico. ¿Por qué no te consideras "estadounidense" ya que técnicamente eres una ciudadana de Estados Unidos? Entiendo que Puerto Rico es un territorio no incorporado de los Estados Unidos y el asunto es bien complejo. Me gustaría mucho saber tu opinión.


El español dominicano, cubano y puertoriqueño a veces parece portugués (el sonido) debido a como pronuncian la "r" como "l". Los que nacen en Puerto Rico pueden entrar/salir a/de EE.UU. sin problema si no me equivoco.

Por lo general, en los Estados Unidos cuando uno dice "latino", 90% de las personas entiende que se habla de alguien con herencia hispana y por lo general habla español. Confieso que se oiría chistoso referirse a un canadiense (que habla francés como lengua madre) o a una persona de Haití (que también habla français) como latino solo por hablar una lengua que proviene del latín. De todas maneras, los brasileiros también son latinos y adoptan muchas de las maneras de hablar de Sudamérica que en Europa no se usarían quizás de la misma forma (como el caso de los pronombres cliticos).

Además cuando un presidente visita "Latino América" se entiende que va a México y a todos los países incluídos al sur de México.

Igual, por qué a EE.UU. le dicen "America" si la última vez que vi el mapa "América" es un continente descubierto por Colón e incluye todo el continente.


----------



## Jeromed

La RAE y España:
Se lo agradezco. 

La gente en América Latina:
Se los dije. I told them. 
No todo el mundo lo dice así. Por lo menos los hablantes cuidadosos, no.

La RAE y España:
Se lo dije (a ellos). 

En América Latina:
_Se lo dije a ellos_ sonaría fatal. 
No estoy de acuerdo con eso. De hecho, mucha gente sí lo dice así, precisamente para no caer en el error de decir _Se los dije_,

Sé que según la RAE _se _se refiere a las personas y _lo_ a la cosa, pero parece que aquí en Latinoamérica_ lo_ debe ser _los_ cuando hay más de una persona, por alguna razón que no entiendo. 
La razón es muy sencilla. _Se lo dije _sirve tanto para el singular como para el plural de tercera persona y de usted. Para hacer la diferenciación entre el singular y el plural, la gente tiende a colocar la _s _que normalmente 'indica el plural', en la única palabra que lo permite, que es _lo_. Supongo que a los españoles no les sucede esto porque ya tienen _os lo dije_ como referente de plural (en este caso, de segunda persona). Por eso a ellos les queda claro que _lo_ se refiere a 'lo que se dice', y _se_ a 'quien se le dice'.


----------



## Lumia

1SPTranslator said:


> Sobre la preocupación/comentario de Hfpardue, yo soy de Puerto Rico y entiendo su punto - peco de usar el "los" como en sus ejemplos de hecho recién otro forero me informó que según la RAE se dice _"hacer saber"_ [lo cual me suena muy extraño] y no _"dejar saber",_ es frustrante cuando te enteras que las frases que has usado toda tu vida en tu país natal no están aprobadas por la RAE... pero bueno talvez deberíamos seguir el ejemplo de los estadounidenses que ignoran las reglas del inglés pautadas por Inglaterra, talvez es hora de tener la Real Academia Latinoaméricana... o talvez la RAE debería considerarlo un regionalismo y añadirlo a la DRAE...


 
Quien marca las normas gramaticales que solemos llamar de la RAE es la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española (AALE), donde están, entre otras, la Academia Puertorriqueña de la Lengua Española y la Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española. Es la AALE quien ha elaborado el DPD.

Tal vez lo que debas es aceptar que determinadas cosas que dices (o que se dicen en tu lugar de origen) no son correctas. Exactamente del mismo modo que muchos debimos aceptar que _*Grabiel, *me se, __*andé, *la Marta..._ no eran correctos, por más que los hubiésemos oído.


----------



## jazyk

> El español dominicano, cubano y puertoriqueño a veces parece portugués (el sonido) debido a como pronuncian la "r" como "l".


¿Dónde entra el portugués en esto? Distinguimos claramente las erres de las eles.


----------



## hfpardue

Jeromed, tus comentarios son interesantes, pero aún así ninguna persona de Hispanoamérica ha escrito en contra de las frases que propuse.


----------



## jmx

Este comentario es repetido : "se los agradezco (eso a ustedes)" también se dice en España... yo lo digo.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

hfpardue said:


> Para evitar problemas, usemos Hispanoamérica. Entiendo que América Latina es un término vago.
> 
> 1SPTranslator, has sacado a relucir una idea interesante. Te consideras puertorriqueña lo cual tiene sentido ya que naciste (supongo) en la isla de Puerto Rico. ¿Por qué no te consideras "estadounidense" ya que técnicamente eres una ciudadana de Estados Unidos? Entiendo que Puerto Rico es un territorio no incorporado de los Estados Unidos y el asunto es bien complejo. Me gustaría mucho saber tu opinión.


 
Hola Hfpardue,

Sí es complicado... no sé como otros compatriotas lo vean pero la herencia tradicional de la isla, nuestras costumbres y creencias son en su mayoría de origen Español - ahora bien esa misma herencia ha sido influenciada por las costumbres y tradiciones estadounidenses. En el colegio siempre nos dijeron que los puertorriqueños eran la suma de la herencia española/europea, taína y africana.  Supongo que eso se quedó conmigo y como nací en la isla, tal vez por eso y por orgullo nacional me considero Puertorriqueña con ciudadania americana, pero considero a mi hija estadounidense con herencia boricua y canadiense (por mi esposo), ya que ella nació en WA. 

Saludos


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola *Lumia*, obviamente no estamos hablando de errores que son horrores como _*Grabiel, *me se, etc. _mi punto es que este asunto de "lo"/"los" es facilito en papel pero no en el uso diario y eso es lo que tiene a Hfpardue grave. Tal vez debererías entender que no es que no acepte que esten incorrectas sino que simplemente es frustante tener que cambiar frases y patrones que considerabas correctas por años por las que realmente lo son. 

Bueno *Jeromed*, final y apropiadamente encontraste un hilo donde utilizar todo ese conocimiento que posees sobre el uso correcto del español - felicidades. 

Hola* SerinusCanaria3075*, estoy de acuerdo contigo "América" es el continente completo de norte a sur, lamentablemente los estadounidenses alegan no tener una palabra en inglés para describirlos como grupo y se llaman a ellos mismos "americanos" como si ellos fueran los únicos en el continente...


----------



## lazarus1907

hfpardue said:


> Lazarus, pretendo demostrar que "Se los agradezco" y "Se los dije" se usa en Hispanoamérica en vez de "Se lo agradezco" y "Se lo dije" cuando estás hablando con más de una persona y no entiendo por qué


Porque "se" se refiere a la persona a la que estás agradeciéndole algo, y es invariable en cuanto al número:_se = a él/ella
se = a ellos/ellas_​Y lo mismo con el reflexivo, que tampoco cambia en plural:_se miró = a sí mismo_
_se miraron = a sí mismo*s*_​El "lo" se refiere a lo que agradeces:_Le agradezco el favor: Se lo agradezco
Les agradezco el favor:  Se lo agradezco
Le agradezco todos los favore*s*: Se lo*s* agradezco
Les agradezco todos los favore*s*: Se lo*s* agradezco
Le agradezco la visita: Se la agradezco
__Les agradezco la visita: Se la agradezco_
_Le agradezco las visita*s*: Se la*s* agradezco
__Les agradezco las visita*s*: Se la*s* agradezco
__Les agradezco las visitas: Se las agradezco_​


1SPTranslator said:


> Sin embargo en esta parte del mundo "América Latina" se utiliza con frecuencia para referirse a los países que hablan español. Un "latino" o un "hispano" usualmente se refiere a una persona que habla español...





> Es igualmente correcta la denominación _América Latina._ Para referirse exclusivamente a los países de lengua española es más propio usar el término específico _Hispanoamérica_ (→ Hispanoamérica) o, si se incluye Brasil, país de habla portuguesa, el término _Iberoamérica_ (→ Iberoamérica). Debe escribirse siempre en una sola palabra, de modo que no son correctas grafías como _Latino América_ o _Latino-América. _Su gentilicio es _latinoamericano_.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





1SPTranslator said:


> Sobre la preocupación/comentario de Hfpardue, yo soy de Puerto Rico y entiendo su punto - peco de usar el "los" como en sus ejemplos de hecho recién otro forero me informó que según la RAE se dice _"hacer saber"_ [lo cual me suena muy extraño] y no _"dejar saber",_ es frustrante cuando te enteras que las frases que has usado toda tu vida en tu país natal no están aprobadas por la RAE... pero bueno ta*l v*ez deberíamos seguir el ejemplo de los estadounidenses*,* que ignoran las reglas del inglés pautadas por Inglaterra, ta*l v*ez es hora de tener la Real Academia Latinoaméricana... o talvez la RAE debería considerarlo un regionalismo y añadirlo a la DRAE...


Ya no es solo laReal Academia Española, sino la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española (23 academias), entre las cuales está la puertorriqueña (enlace). Tanto el DPD como la nueva gramática que va a salir pronto ha sido escrita entre todas estas academias, y han incorporado todos los usos regionales que cada país ha considerado aceptable.

Este artículo, por tanto, ha debido ser aprobado por la Academia Puertorriqueña:


> *b) * En el español de muchos países de América, es frecuente, especialmente en *r**egistros populares o coloquiales*, trasladar a la forma singular del pronombre átono de acusativo en función de complemento directo el rasgo de plural correspondiente al complemento indirecto, cuando este va representado por la forma invariable _se:_ _«¡No entienden que este es mi espacio, es mi lugar! Cuántas veces quieren que se los diga» _(Purroy _Desertor_ [Ven. 1989]), en lugar de _Cuántas veces quieren que se lo diga._ Aunque en algunos países esta transferencia indebida se ha extendido incluso entre hablantes cultos, se recomienda evitarla en el habla esmerada.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Si te molesta lo de "registros populares o coloquiales", envíales un correo a los señores de la Academia de tu país, a ver qué te responden.


----------



## Jeromed

1SPTranslator said:


> Hola* SerinusCanaria3075*, estoy de acuerdo contigo "América" es el continente completo de norte a sur, lamentablemente los estadounidenses alegan no tener una palabra en inglés para describirlos como grupo y se llaman a ellos mismos "americanos" como si ellos fueran los únicos en el continente...


.

Bueno, el país se llama _United States of *America*_, así como México se llama _Estados Unidos *Mexicanos*_, y en una época Brasil se llamaba _Estados Unidos do *Brasil*_. 

Además creo que si las personas tiene derecho a usar todo o parte de su nombre de pila para referirse a sí mismas, y de usar los sobrenombres que se les venga en gana (por ej., _1SPtranslator_), ¿por qué los estadounidenses no pueden tener el derecho de llamarse _americanos_ y a su país _America?_


----------



## Lumia

1SPTranslator said:


> Hola *Lumia*, obviamente no estamos hablando de errores que son horrores como _*Grabiel, *me se, etc. _mi punto es que este asunto de "lo"/"los" es facilito en papel pero no en el uso diario y eso es lo que tiene a Hfpardue grave. Tal vez debererías entender que no es que no acepte que esten incorrectas sino que simplemente es frustante tener que cambiar frases y patrones que considerabas correctas por años por las que realmente lo son.


 
_Me se_ es tan horroroso y tan común como _se los comentó_ (a ellos una única cosa) y tan frustrante descubrir que hay que cambiarlo porque no es correcto. El caso es exactamente el mismo. La diferencia es que tú no usas la primera y sí la segunda.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> Este comentario es repetido : "se los agradezco (eso a ustedes)" también se dice en España... yo lo digo.


No sé si creerte, porque yo nunca he oído a ningún español decir algo así, y jamás te he visto cometer el más mínimo error según la normativa de la RAE.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jeromed said:


> Además creo que si la gente tiene derecho a usar todo o parte de su nombre de pila para referirse a sí misma, y de usar los sobrenombres que se les venga en gana (por ej., _1SPtranslator_), ¿por qué los estadounidenses no pueden tener el derecho de llamarse _americanos_ y a su país _America?_


Tienen el derecho de llamarse lo que les venga en gana, pero si a los españoles le diera por usar la palabra _europeos_ para rerefirse solo a los españoles, terminaríamos, o bien ofendiendo a los demás, o causando un montón de confusiones cuando dijéramos cosas como: "Nosotros los europeos no hablamos bien alemán o inglés". A los ingleses o los alemanes les parecería un tanto curioso el comentario si fuera dirigido a ellos.


----------



## Lumia

lazarus1907 said:


> Tienen el derecho de llamarse lo que les venga en gana, pero si a los españoles le diera por usar la palabra _europeos_ para rerefirse solo a los españoles, terminaríamos, o bien ofendiendo a los demás, o causando un montón de confusiones cuando dijéramos cosas como: "Nosotros los europeos no hablamos bien alemán o inglés". A los ingleses o los alemanes les parecería un tanto curioso el comentario si fuera dirigido a ellos.


 
Curioso y probablemente ofensivo, lógicamente. Cuando estuve dando un curso en La Plata, Argentina, un día se me escapó decir _los americanos_ en referencia a los estadounidenses y mis alumnos me llamaron la atención con toda la razón del mundo porque en aquella clase todos, excepto yo, eran americanos.


----------



## Jeromed

hfpardue said:


> Jeromed, tus comentarios son interesantes, pero aún así ninguna persona de Hispanoamérica ha escrito en contra de las frases que propuse.


 
Y te explico por qué:  

Porque es un uso bastante común, aunque no tan universal como lo pretendes tú.
Porque no hay forma de defenderlo desde el punto de vista gramatical.
Porque los buenos escritores no lo usan, a menos que estén reproduciendo el habla popular.
Además, si bien para ti es un hallazgo  'interesante', para los hispanoamericanos es realmente algo 'viejo y mal contado'.  Para ellos, no vale la pena discutir al respecto.


----------



## Jeromed

lazarus1907 said:


> Tienen el derecho de llamarse lo que les venga en gana, pero si a los españoles le diera por usar la palabra _europeos_ para rerefirse solo a los españoles, terminaríamos, o bien ofendiendo a los demás, o causando un montón de confusiones cuando dijéramos cosas como: "Nosotros los europeos no hablamos bien alemán o inglés". A los ingleses o los alemanes les parecería un tanto curioso el comentario si fuera dirigido a ellos.


 
Es que _España_, hasta donde yo sé, no se llama _España de Europa._
_EEUU_ se llama _United States of America_ desde 1776.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Lazarus1907 ¿porqué habría de molestarme la frase "registros populares o coloquiales"? Besides more power to them for evolving from "la RAE" to "Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española".

Let me set the record straight -I am *NOT* trying to bastardize the Spanish language I was just joining Hfpardue in her frustration. Obviously Hfpardue has seen the explanation that was never the issue. So, we have learned that we were wrong, and we have to change a few things - it feels weird but there is nothing that can be done, that is just the way it is.


----------



## Lumia

Jeromed said:


> Es que _España_, hasta donde yo sé, no se llama _España de Europa._


 
Bueno, pues ponte otro ejemplo. Los miembros de la Unión Europea empezamos a usar en exclusiva el término _europeos_ para referirnos a nosotros mismos, dejando fuera a suizos, a noruegos...


----------



## Jeromed

Lumia said:


> Bueno, pues ponte otro ejemplo. Los miembros de la Unión Europea empezamos a usar en exclusiva el término _europeos_ para referirnos a nosotros mismos, dejando fuera a suizos, a noruegos...


 
Ahí esta el error. No creo que nadie en EEUU jamás haya pedido exclusividad de nada. ¿Y qué o quién les impide llamarse _europeos_ a suizos, noruegos y turcos de Estambul? 
Si en la universidad te presentabas y te conocían como Lumia, ¿tenías tú acaso derechos de exclusividad sobre ese nombre?


----------



## Lumia

Jeromed said:


> Ahí esta el error. No creo que nadie en EEUU jamás haya pedido exclusividad de nada. ¿Y qué o quien les impide llamarse _europeos_ a suizos, noruegos y turcos de Estambul?
> Si en la universidad te conocían como Lumia, ¿tenías tú derechos de exclusividad sobre ese nombre?


 
El problema está cuando en EEUU se usa el término _americano_ en contextos en los que se opone a otros gentilicios también americanos: _salvadoreño, mexicano, hondureño..._ Si un estadounidense dice "los americanos celebramos el 4 de julio, ¿qué hacen los mexicanos?", así se está usando el gentilicio americano de un modo excluyente y es cuando puede resultar, y de hecho resulta, ofensivo para el resto de americanos.


----------



## Jeromed

Lumia said:


> El problema está cuando en EEUU se usa el término _americano_ en contextos en los que se opone a otros gentilicios también americanos: _salvadoreño, mexicano, hondureño..._ Si un estadounidense dice "los americanos celebramos el 4 de julio, ¿qué hacen los mexicanos?", así se está usando el gentilicio _americano_ de un modo excluyente y es cuando puede resultar, y de hecho resulta, ofensivo para el resto de americanos.


 
Pero es que los sentimientos no se originan ahí sino en otros factores--de 'imperialismo' y demás-- los cuales para nada defiendo. Lo del nombre es un aspecto en que todos se sienten con igual derecho, y por eso sobresale tanto en este tipo de discusiones; pero hay un problema mayor de trasfondo. Para decir la verdad, no conozco a ningún hispanoamericano que se autodenomine _americano_; lo que todos prefieren es el gentilicio correspondiente a su país (más ofensivo para ellos es el término _sudaca_ que cualquier apropriación del término _americano _por parte de los vecinos del Norte).

Estamos en un foro de lenguaje y no de sentimientos ni de política. El término _americano_ está totalmente justificado por el nombre del país. Si ese gentilicio es políticamente correcto, si alguien se ofende, si van a empezar a hacer algo parecido los de la Unión Europea, son cosas que no deberíamos estar discutiendo aquí.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Jeromed said:


> .
> 
> Bueno, el país se llama _United States of *America*_, así como México se llama _Estados Unidos *Mexicanos*_, y en una época Brasil se llamaba _Estados Unidos do *Brasil*_.
> 
> Además creo que si las personas tiene derecho a usar todo o parte de su nombre de pila para referirse a sí mismas, y de usar los sobrenombres que se les venga en gana (por ej., _1SPtranslator_), ¿por qué los estadounidenses no pueden tener el derecho de llamarse _americanos_ y a su país _America?_


 
No es cuestion de derecho Jeromed, en esp. llamamos a los que nacen en EE UU "estadounidenses" 

¿Es qué acaso EE UU es el único país del continente Americano? ¿O es qué sólo los que nacen en EE UU tiene derecho a que se les llame "Americanos"?

Cuando alguien dice "europeos" no se refieren sólo a la gente de España, o al decir "asiáticos" no es sólo a los que nacen en China, sino a todos los países que componen esos continente. Por lo tanto usar "Americanos" para referirse a un sólo país del continente ofende al resto de los que nacieron en el continente Americano.


----------



## aleCcowaN

En América "se lo dije a ellos" no suena fatal para nada. El usar lo-los se trata de una "incorrección educada" (a veces no tanto). Prima el horror a la ambigüedad que tiene el castellano cuando situaciones como "se lo dije" pueden implicar a Usted, él, ella, Ustedes, ellos y ellas. El mismo hablante puede agregar y quitar la ese con pocos segundos de diferencia, lo que demuestra que conoce consciente o inconscientemente bien su función gramatical, pero prevalece la eliminación de toda ambigüedad:

- Se lo dije a todos.
- ¿Seguro?
- Sí, se los dije.
- ¿Y a las empleadas de la sucursal también?
- Sí, también se los dije. [no "se las dije"]

Si yo me encuentro con dos personas y le digo a una "se lo advertí" y miro luego a la otra, estoy haciendo a la segunda persona partícipe o testigo de mi recriminación a la primera. Si le digo a la primera "se los advertí" y miro luego a la otra, estoy haciendo extensiva la recriminación a esa segunda persona. En situaciones de cierta tensión hay que ser extremadamente claro y preciso, no gramatical. Si una persona siempre dice "se los advertí" cuando se trata de dos o más personas presentes o ausentes, jamás habrá lugar para dudar del significado de la frase, con todo el error que pueda implicar, y aún el más recalcitrante publicano de la lengua americano, cuando se quite la sensación de tiza y uña chirriando contra la pizarra, no podrá negar que ha entendido unívocamente lo que el provincial farfulló. 

La coordinación entre academias no es argumento, pues los esfuerzos no superan ciertos límites, y aún academias muy subsidiarias de la Real como la Academia Costarricense de la Lengua, comentan sobre la inclusión de la acepción 5 del vocablo "gallego" en el DRAE con el significado de "tonto", y de la boca de su Director octogenario se oye algo similar a "todavía recuerdo cuando era niño que la palabra 'gallego' tenía una connotación negativa, hoy del todo desaparecida". Lo de la definición de norte en el DRAE ya lo hemos diseccionado en otros hilos. Y así en espiral sin fin. Lo cual de todos modos no resta muchos méritos a la labor de las academias, que bien difícil la tienen.

El "se los" de este hilo es sólo un mecanismo coloquial y semi-formal para desambiguar, que bien podría hacerse por medios más gramaticales; eso sí, con mayor extensión y a riesgo de no ser entendido por los registros más bajos de ciertas regiones.


----------



## Jeromed

1SPTranslator said:


> No es cuestion de derecho Jeromed, en esp. llamamos a los que nacen en EE UU "estadounidenses"
> ¿Es qué acaso EE UU es el único país del continente Americano? ¿O es qué sólo los que nacen en EE UU tiene derecho a que se les llame "Americanos"?


 
Nadie ha pedido exclusividad.  Si yo digo _Sebastián cumple años este sábado_, ¡no pretendo ofender, ni de alguna forma excluír, a las demás personas que se llaman Sebastián!

Nota: Se escribe _americanos_ en castellano, no _Americanos_.


----------



## Jeromed

1SPTranslator said:


> No es cuestion de derecho Jeromed, en esp. llamamos a los que nacen en EE UU "estadounidenses"


 
Bueno, ¡ojalá encontráramos algo parecido! Pero no creo que _Unitedstatesian_ funcione muy bien. En las calificaciones del colegio, ese término no sacaría ni decimales.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Jeromed said:


> Nadie ha pedido exclusividad. Si yo digo _Sebastián cumple años este sábado_, ¡no pretendo ofender, ni de alguna forma excluír, a las demás personas que se llaman Sebastián!
> quote]
> 
> Jeromed, aunque no lo quieras creer los estadounidenses usan el término "americanos" con exclusividad. Tú ejemplo se refiere a una persona, y el punto es que el término "americanos" no debería utilizarse para refierese unicamente a las personas nacidas en EE UU - that's all.


----------



## Jeromed

Repito, este es un *foro de lenguaje*, no de política, y menos de sentimientos.

(Y como prueba, van ustedes a ver cómo nos borran todos estos mensajes en pocos instantes.  Ya _casito_, ya _mero_).


----------



## lazarus1907

Jeromed said:


> Repito, este es un *foro de lenguaje*, no de política, y menos de sentimientos.


Yo no estaba hablando solo de sentimientos, sino también de evitar ambigüedades. Dos estadounidenses, al hablar entre ellos, no van a tener el más mínimo problema para entender a qué se refieren con _american_, pero si se encuentran con otro americano (digamos, de Colombia) y le empiezan a hablar de los americanos refiriéndose solo a los estadounidenses, me parece normal que se pregunten: "¿Acaso no soy yo también americano? ¿O es que lo estoy malinterpretando?". En inglés se entendería, pero en español ya resultaría más inaceptable habiendo un gentilio exclusivo para los EE. UU.

La palabra _american_ se refiere a los estadounidenses, a los americanos y a los nativos originales de américa de hace cinco siglos, pero al traducir esta palabra al español, creo que la distinción de la que estoy hablando tendría que señalarse cuidadosamente.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Jeromed said:


> Repito, este es un *foro de lenguaje*, no de política, y menos de sentimientos.
> 
> (Y como prueba, van ustedes a ver cómo nos borran todos estos mensajes en pocos instantes. Ya _casito_, ya _mero_).


 
Lo que aquí se ha discutido no tiene que ver ni con política ni sentimientos sino sencillamente: 

1 - el uso de "lo/los" según la RAE y coloquial
2 - el gentilicio en español de grupos de personas de una misma área.


----------



## Jeromed

1SPTranslator said:


> Lo que aquí se ha discutido no tiene que ver ni con política ni sentimientos sino sencillamente:
> 
> 1 - el uso de "lo/los" según la RAE y coloquial
> 2 - el gentilicio en español de grupos de personas de una misma área.


 
Vale. Mi conclusión: 
1. La construcción en cuestión no la admite la RAE, ni la usan los buenos escritores. Ya si la gente quiere utilizarla, es otra cosa.
2. El gentilicio en español es _estadounidense_ para los ciudadanos de EEUU. Los de los diversos países hispanoamericanos tienen gentilicios que van de acuerdo con los nombres de sus respectivos países de origen o nacionalidad.


----------



## normaelena

hfpardue said:


> Buenos días a todos. Me he dado cuenta de que en América Latina hay un error común, según la RAE. Incluso diría que aplicar la regla de la RAE haría que una persona en América Latina suene extraño. No sé cómo llamar el error, así que les daré algunos ejemplos.
> 
> La gente en América Latina:
> Se los agradezco. (El contexto: Una persona está dándoles las gracias a más de una persona.)
> Dado el mismo contexto, creo que sonaría mal en Latino America decir "Se lo agradezco" ya que la persona está hablando con más de una persona. quote]
> 
> Bueno, yo soy de América Latina y hago lo siguiente:
> 
> Una persona me regala algo: Le agradezco el regalo - Se lo agradezco.
> Una persona (dos cosas) Le agradezco los regalos - Se los agradezco.
> Dos personas (una cosa): Les agradezco el regalo -Se lo agradezco.
> Dos personas (dos cosas): Les agradezco los regalos -Se los agradezco.


----------



## Jeromed

lazarus1907 said:


> Yo no estaba hablando solo de sentimientos, sino también de evitar ambigüedades.


 
Bueno, para enriquecer la discusión, ¿por qué no hablamos del término _indio_, que los europeos les impusieron a los aborígenes de las Américas, denominación que hoy le es ofensiva a la gente de la India? Y que además causa una ambigüedad tremenda. Muchos pretenden que a los del subcontinente los llamemos _hindúes_, pero ese término se refiere únicamente a los de una religión...

¿Qué términos debemos usar para unos y otros?


----------



## Lumia

Jeromed said:


> Bueno, para enriquecer la discusión, ¿por qué no hablamos del término _indio_, que los europeos les impusieron a los aborígenes de las Américas, denominación que hoy le es ofensiva a la gente de la India? Y que además causa una ambigüedad tremenda. Muchos pretenden que a los del subcontinente los llamemos _hindúes_, pero ese término se refiere únicamente a los de una religión...
> 
> ¿Qué términos debemos usar para unos y otros?


 
_Amerindio_ para los nativos americanos e _indio_ para los nativos de la India.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jeromed said:


> Bueno, para enriquecer la discusión, ¿por qué no hablamos del término _indio_, que los europeos les impusieron a los aborígenes de las Américas, denominación que hoy le es ofensiva a la gente de la India?  Muchos pretenden que a estos los llamemos _hindúes_, pero ese término se refiere únicamente a los de una religión.
> 
> ¿Qué términos debemos usar para unos y otros?


Lo sabes perfectamente: metieron la pata creyendo que habían llegado a la India, y se les quedó el término de indios. Pero en inglés también se les llama indios a los de ambos países, solo que lo han arreglado un poco llamándoles indios americanos, o nativos americanos; en español lo intentaron arreglar con _amerindio_, y peor aún, usando la religión como gentilicio. En cualquier caso, es un desastre.


----------



## Jeromed

Lumia said:


> _Amerindio_ para los nativos americanos e _indio_ para los nativos de la India.


 
¡Quizá podriamos hacer algo parecido en el caso que anteriormente discutíamos, y llamar hispanoamericanos a los de Hispanoamérica, canadienses a los de Canadá, y estadounidenses a los de EEUU! Así nadie se ofende.

El problema es que los mismos 'amerindios' no quieren que se les llame así, ya que se trata de un nombre compuesto por dos términos que les son ajenos. Además, cada nación (o como se las denomine) tiene su propio nombre. No creo que compartan tantas cosas los yaquis de México y los mapuches de Chile y Argentina, como para que acepten un gentilicio en común. 

PD- Para complicar la cosa: _nativos americanos_ somos todos los que nacimos en el Nuevo Mundo (que ni tan nuevo es), desde el estrecho de Bering hasta el de Magallanes, y no solamente los sioux, toltecas, taínos, chibchas, incas, guaraníes y demás. Si sigues con eso, ¡hasta yo me voy a ofender!


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Jeromed said:


> Bueno, para enriquecer la discusión, ¿por qué no hablamos del término _indio_, que los europeos les impusieron a los aborígenes de las Américas, denominación que hoy le es ofensiva a la gente de la India? Y que además causa una ambigüedad tremenda. Muchos pretenden que a los del subcontinente los llamemos _hindúes_, pero ese término se refiere únicamente a los de una religión...
> 
> ¿Qué términos debemos usar para unos y otros?


 
Hola Jeromed;

Esta pregunta se merece su propio hilo... los gentilicios antes mencionados se discutieron a raíz de la pregunta original...


----------



## Lumia

Jeromed said:


> ¡Quizá podriamos hacer algo parecido en el caso que anteriormente discutíamos, y llamar hispanoamericanos a los de Hispanoamérica, canadienses a los de Canadá, y estadounidenses a los de EEUU! Así nadie se ofende.
> 
> El problema es que los mismos 'amerindios' no quieren que se les llame así, ya que se trata de un nombre compuesto por dos términos que les son ajenos. Además, cada nación (o como se las denomine) tiene su propio nombre. No creo que compartan tantas cosas los yaquis de México y los mapuches de Chile y Argentina, como para que acepten un gentilicio común.
> 
> PD- Para complicar la cosa: _nativos americanos_ somos todos los que nacimos en el Nuevo Mundo (que ni tan nuevo es), desde el estrecho de Bering hasta el de Magallanes, y no solamente los sioux, toltecas, chibchas, incas, y mapuches. Si sigues con eso, ¡hasta yo me voy a ofender!


 
Ellos mismos suelen denominarse _indígenas_ cuando hablan en castellano y necesitan referirse a todos o parte de los pueblos, lenguas y culturas originarias de América.


----------



## Jeromed

Lumia said:


> Ellos mismos suelen denominarse _indígenas_ cuando hablan en castellano y necesitan referirse a todos o parte de los pueblos, lenguas y culturas originarias de América.


 
Pero _indígenas_ somos todos, de uno u otro lugar.
Del DRAE:
*indígena**.*
(Del lat. _indigĕna_).
*1. *adj. Originario del país de que se trata. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

No sólo me siento ofendido, sino alterado. ¿Ves adónde quiero llegar?


----------



## ILT

En vista de que este hilo se ha desviado de la pregunta original, queda cerrado.


----------

